# Grilled Whole Red Snapper Recipes?



## ewsouth (May 14, 2019)

Hi All!

New here to the SMF and love it!  I rock a Pit Boss 1100 Pro Series, and today i picked up two whole fresh Red Snapper from the Fabian Seafood truck....now any good recipes that anyone uses on whole grilled fish?  I've done Salmon but not Snapper yet.
Cheers!
Eric


----------



## PolishDeli (May 14, 2019)

I do this for dinner regularly (I use a webber kettle charcoal grill).  Whole snapper and whole pompano are my favorites. Remove the fins, scales, guts, and gills.  Season with oil, salt, and pepper. That’s it.  Let the fish speak for itself.

Cook on direct heat for a few minutes. Flip.  Cook on direct heat a few more minutes.  Move to indirect heat until IT is ~150F.

Careful flipping/moving; the skin is very delicate.

Pair it with Cuban rice n beans or other Caribbean-themed sides.

Here's a picture of whole pompano from a few weeks ago. (no snapper pics)


----------



## indaswamp (May 14, 2019)

This...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fish-tacos-onda-pellet-smoker.273555/

or this...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/redfish-madness-q-view.264287/

would be my top 2 choices...


----------



## indaswamp (May 14, 2019)

Another favorite...
https://www.pewtrusts.org/~/media/legacy/uploadedfiles/ffchefbeshredsnapperpdf.pdf


----------



## ewsouth (May 16, 2019)

Hi All!  I went with a Sinaloan Style Grilled Snapper.  It tasted great but i consider it an epic fail.  First, the fish came with the scales on, and i decided to scale it in the sink(my stupid idea even being a well seasoned fisherman!)  The fish has some really tough bones to cut through trying to butterfly open the whole fish.  Even using my meat cleaver seemed like i could lose a finger!  I oiled the grill well and the skin still stuck to the grate.  One of the two fish was done beautifully and the other was soft and mushy from cooking in it's own juices. As for the sauce, i thought it gave a nice finish.  I didn't have Maggi sauce so i left it out, used some greek yogurt with the mayo, and the sauce tasted pretty decent.  Here is the link for your enjoyment if anyone wants to take a look.

https://www.markbittman.com/recipes-1/peter-meehans-sinaloan-style-grilled-fish 

Happy Grillin!
Eric


----------

